# Kiesel DC6 - $1250 - Ottawa (Perth) “Need money fast!!”



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Not sure if this is a good deal but seems like a pretty sweet guitar for $1250.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Copied from the ad;
MINT 2016 Ebony Kiesel DC6
Swamp ash body with beautiful ebony top
Ebony fretboard with no fret markers
5 piece maple and purple wood neck
Neck-through construction
24 stainless steel medium jumbo frets
Hipshot hardtail bridge
Kiesel locking tuners
25.5 scale length
Kiesel Lithium bridge and neck pickups
5 way pickup selector with volume and tone knobs
Matte finish
Ebony back plate

$1.250.00 CASH

NO TRADES PLEASE
HAVE TO PAY GOV'TS.
THESE SELL FOR $2,600.00


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Have to pay government.
That's the best one yet!

Seems like a sweet deal though.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Mark Brown said:


> Have to pay government.
> That's the best one yet!
> 
> Seems like a sweet deal though.


Yeah, like I said, not really in my wheelhouse but seems like a lot of guitar for the price of a new, bottom-of-the-line MIM Strat.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I dont know anything about most guitars but it looks sexy as sin and is neck through and that's gotta be worth something.

If only he wasn't trying to raise funds to pay the gubbament, I just can't condone that.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Looks like one exactly the same sold 6 months on Reverb and was listed at $2,500, may be a good deal to buy and flip


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

I’m about 20 mins away. I would pick it up out of curiosity but I know without fret markers there is no way I would want to play it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

JRtele said:


> I’m about 20 mins away. I would pick it up out of curiosity but I know without fret markers there is no way I would want to play it.


I’d be tempted too if it weren’t so far away.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

2manyGuitars said:


> I’d be tempted too if it weren’t so far away.


Well.... its only 20 min for @JRtele and I bet you could manage something..... you know, if you asked 🤣


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Mark Brown said:


> Well.... its only 20 min for @JRtele and I bet you could manage something..... you know, if you asked 🤣


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

These guitars are hard to unload for some reason. Very well made, not much interest in the used market.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

@bigboki this seems like something you'd rock!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

They made the guitars for the Carvin label, which were also good, well built guitars, but hard to unload on the used market too.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Jim DaddyO said:


> They made the guitars for the Carvin label, which were also good, well built guitars, but hard to unload on the used market too.


They're only bought by bass players, so it's a small market of poor people with questionable lifestyle choices


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Assuming they didn’t change the pickups when transitioning from Carvin to Kiesel then they are sweet.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Jim DaddyO said:


> They made the guitars for the Carvin label, which were also good, well built guitars, but hard to unload on the used market too.


Your right I have one, beautiful and well built. Just not a shredder metal dude anymore. It’s solid maple and neck thru. I just looked at the beautiful ebony fret board and realized the frets need to be crowned. Super wide and flat on the top. Somebody played the hell out of it!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

JRtele said:


> I’m about 20 mins away. I would pick it up out of curiosity but I know without fret markers there is no way I would want to play it.


Just a comment on this. I'm in the same boat as you. I always use the markers and in fact, I prefer block or trapezoid inlays to help my old eyes.

BUT, I recently began playing a guitar with NO inlays on the fretboard at all, just side dot markers, and I'm surprised that I don't seem to notice or be bothered nearly as much by the lack of inlays as I feared.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Yes dear, it's just a short detour from the Balderson cheese factory.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Paul Running said:


> Yes dear, it's just a short detour from the Balderson cheese factory.


Perth Brewery makes some fine beer too and there is Top Shelf Distillery if that's more one's liking.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

BlueRocker said:


> These guitars are hard to unload for some reason. Very well made, not much interest in the used market.


That's because they are custom. Custom always sells for less used.

I played a Carvin Ultra V that was for sale here in town. Beautiful guitar, but I just didn't dig the neck. When it was last listed, it was going for $700, which is an insane amount of guitar for the money. It was up for a long time.

I understand that nabbing Carvins/Kiesels on Guitar Center's used website can become a hobby. They sell for a fraction of their original cost there. Same with Warmoth partscasters.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> I’d be tempted too if it weren’t so far away.


I’m literally taking my boys to Perth tomorrow morning. Coutts coffee shop is a weekend routine. 
If I wasn’t picking up another guitar from the post office on the way home I’d be swinging by to at least check it out.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Hah, never mind. She gone. Phew.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Niche guitar gonna niche.


----------

